# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] How do I change suspend settings?

## sje46

I can't find the menu to change the suspend settings.  Ever since I upgraded to Ubuntu (yesterday), whenever I am absent from my laptop long enough or I close my screen, it suspends me, so my internet (Wifi) gets cut off.  Then I keep joining and rejoining my irc network, creating spam.  I do not want this to happen.  How do I make it so it doesn't happen?  I'd prefer it if there was a GUI rather than command line option.

----------


## spiderbatdad

System>>Preferences>>Power management. Change setting click make default for each AC and battery settings. Also check screensaver settings.

----------


## sje46

I feel dumb now >.<

Thank you very much!  It worked.

----------

